# what mini brushless motors / esc are on the market



## klwzscale (Dec 5, 2004)

I would like to know who may be manfacturing mini brushless motors and esc for the Mini-T, Mini Quake, RC18T etc. trucks. I am looking to purchase one of the mini trucks and would like to run brushless. 

all leads to info appreciated.

K


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

Try Bishopp Power Products ( http://www.b-p-p.com/ ) He has a variety of motors and esc's. However, I don't think you can go wrong with the Mamba system by Castle Creations.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I really like my Castle Creations Mamba:

http://www.castlecreations.com/

This is what most of the racers have at my track. I have the Comp. X motor. It is smooth and FAST...


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

How easy is it to program the Mamba ESC?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

It takes a little time to get it, but no more than my LRP comp 2 -- now that was a pain in the A$$!!!!!


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

hankster said:


> How easy is it to program the Mamba ESC?


 It's supposed to be real easy with the USB link, and the proper software.
The software that comes with the link is for there other lines of escs, and to use the link with the Mamba, you need to email Shawn Palmer at Castle to get the Mamba version.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

You dont need the link unless your in a big hurry. It just takes a few minutes and after a few times you wont even need the instuctions.

Be aware that any sensorless BL motor will cog. Some worse than others. But you will never have good slow throttle control. My mamba runs great after its rolling. But always has a burst of rpm leaving the starting line which is not the best for racing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Mamba has 3 different profiles for start RPM's. You need to find the best on for your car, truck, or what ever you are running. I found that the middle setting is the best for my BRP SC-18.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Jul 23, 2002)

And using decent batteries and connectors help minimize cogging also. Using the Mamba 6800 with the stock gearing and batterry in the rc18t,, the only time I've had cogging is in reverse.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Its a hit & miss when it comes to getting a smooth sensorless bl motor. Some cog. Some dont. Castle creations are more than willing to help. But if you think you will race this motor you might want to think about the your odds of getting one that does cog.


----------

